# Bankruptcy Bill Passes; Bush Expected To Sign (washingtonpost.com)



## Sikh News Reporter (Apr 16, 2005)

washingtonpost.com - The House gave final passage yesterday to legislation intended to make it harder for consumers to wipe out debt through bankruptcy, clearing the way for President Bush to sign the bill into law as he has promised to do.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/topstories/*http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/washpost/20050415/ts_washpost/a53688_2005apr14*


----------

